# Issues with Rena xp3



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

I bought a new setup and put it all together last night. It includes the Rena xp3 filter.

I cannot get what I believe to be the air out of this thing no matter what!

I've tried following directions to a T but the canister does not self fill with water when the blue handle is up even after filling up the other line.

I finally filled the canister myself then filled the line left the handle up for two minutes and plugged in.

It sort of ran but is pretty loud. But every so often it starts getting super loud.

I can see there is air in the video but can't get it out.

Any ideas? Im getting so frustrated but can't buy a new one.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

This is a very common occurrence.

Turn off the filter.

Get a towel, wrap it around the filter, and with your hand pressed down one one corner of the lid, flip open the clasp. You're going to hear the sound of rushing air followed by water. Once the water starts to come out, snap the lid shut, wipe up the water. That's it, you're done. Doing this gets rid of the air pocket. After the filter has been running for a minute or so you can gently rock the filter to make sure any remaining air bubble make their way out of the filter.

I have to do this every time I change the media. It's a pain, but the filters work really, really well!


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thank you so much! We are going to tr this now.

So to confirm the whole time we do this the filter is off correct?


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

We tried your trick it did get quieter. It looks like the air is all out.... Now we notice though that there is no water coming out from spray bar. And no suction.

So it's running but I don't know what else to do. The lady had it working when I got it so I don't know?


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

I don't mean to be insulting by asking a question that seems dumb; Do you have the hoses firmly attached and the lever (the piece at the bottom of the hoses) all the way down?

Also, make sure the cap at the top of your intake hose is tight; if it's loose, air will get into the system.

Put your finger in front of one of the holes on the spray bar? Do you feel anything?


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Also I'm not sure why the canister won't fill by itself like it's supposed to.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Here's a few things to keep in mind.

1. If either the spray bar on intake is higher than the water line when you are filling the canister, air will get sucked in and contribute to the problem you had originally.

2. When priming the filter (filling it), it works best if the canister is empty. Pour a cup or so of aquarium water into the intake (using the siphon). Make sure the cap is closed tightly. As soon as you close the clamp, you will hear water rushing into the canister and see bubbles being pushed out through the spray bar.

At that point you can do the trick I told you about earlier.

If you are certain there is no suction and no water is being exhausted, you need to turn off the filter and start the process over again. While you have the filter open, check to make sure the impeller (there's a circle at the bottom of the lid: turn it to get access to the impeller) isn't blocked by and debris.


----------



## Daryl (Jun 1, 2010)

Bristol said:


> I've tried following directions to a T but the canister does not self fill with water when the blue handle is up even after filling up the other line.


It's not supposed to fill with water when the handle is up.

Unplug your xp3. Lift the handle, disconnect the hose coupler, empty the canister of all water.

Fill your aquarium to the desired height. Make sure your intake is below the water line. It's better if your outlet is below the water line too (adjust later if you want).

Replace the canister (full of media/empty of water). Insert the hose coupler and press into place, but don't put the lever back down yet. Unscrew the cap on the intake line, fill line with water (I find a liquid measure cup works well, in conjunction with the funnel). Make sure it's full. Like full as possible. Replace cap.

Now depress the lever. Siphon should start and canister should fill w/water.

Now plug in and do the rocking trick mentioned above.


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

As loud as that is it sounds like there is a problem with the impeller. Take ether top off flip it over take it apart to check the impeller. Sounds like the shaft may be missing and impeller is rattling around in there.
I always run mine with the air pocket, never an issue.


----------



## Rogo (Mar 1, 2015)

Yes, the filters will work with the air pocket. The only drawback is that water is not properly circulating around the impeller; the lack of lubricant (water) can cause the rubber to degrade prematurely and you have to replace them sooner (this might be what is causing the rattling sound). You might also notice the filter has much stronger flow and is quieter if there is no air pocket. 

That said, they do work even if there is an air pocket.


----------



## Bristol (Jun 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. I have gotten the filter to fill. The person we bought this from had cleaned the unit but put the black rubber plug in the hole in the underside of the lid where the feed line supplies water to the filter. This prevented any water from filling. I removed it, primed it and it filled as it should but with the pump plugged in there was no flow. Then I realized that maybe the plug was for the opening on the side of the lid. Put it in and then I had the pump running and great flow from the return side. After about 30min I check the flow and it was still flowing but very weak. Took the lid off and found the plug in the tray. Put it back in and great flow again but then back to weak flow. Obviously it's poped out again &#55357;&#56862; Now here's my latest 2 questions....
1) am I correct with assuming that this plug does in fact go into the side port and stay there while the pumps running?
2) where can I buy a new plug or how can I make it stay ?

Thanks everyone!


----------

